# Rowsey Delivers Again



## specksNspots (Nov 20, 2005)

As soon as I get the all the pics in, I will post. Here is the skinny January 3rd, Sow Trout, Never Enough, myself, and our friend Richard headed out with Capt David Rowsey South of Corpus. Air Temp was 36 which made for a fun boat ride and water did not feel much warmer, but the first 7 plus of the day warmed us up quick. Stats are: 5 trout over 4 lbs, 3 trout over 7 lbs, and one that we can split the difference of the bogas on at 8 lbs. All went on to bend one of your rods next. I promise we will have pics soon. David, thank you another unbelievable adventure!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounded like a heck of a good trip.......I caught a big trout once.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

ahhhh...


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I know i guy that heard it from a guy about a big trout.


----------



## Saul T (Dec 16, 2007)

HEADSHAKER said:


> I know i guy that heard it from a guy about a big trout.


----------



## watergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

*Pics*

Where are the pics?????????????????


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Josh and Darrell were due for some good fish. They sounded fired up on the way down!!!
Good to hear Capt. R put ya'll on the fish.
Tight Knot


----------



## DuckDigler (Jan 3, 2008)

What baits did you catch the trout on? Nice mess!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Waiting on pics...sounds like an awesome day!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Neverenough owes us some photos.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Neverenough owes us some photos.


Funny, my phone didn't ring.:biggrin:

Sounds like fun Darrell, what were you throwing?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

We were throwing Corkys- Original, fat boy, and devils.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

sorry about the delay, but this thig called w**k has had me tied up.

Here are 2 will post more later

and TK I am glad you thought i was due, because the fish sure did not see it that way. I had a few cast over my shoulder from ST and DR that produced fish from water i had worked hard.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Rowsey is the best guide I had fished with hands down. Way to go guys.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.. Love the face mash hat.. I may be wearing mine this week ( am )


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lmao*

I know you guys and I can't tell who's who. LOL


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trout brother!!!


----------



## specksNspots (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Josh, now I do remember posing with a 6 for your camera. Can you give a brother some luv? Corky Fat Boy (fitting for our group LOL) all day long!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome fish was that water stained or was there some brown tide going on just wondering Ill be down that way alot in the next 2 months.Dont ya just love them big girls.


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

*aaaa....*

I think E.J. does not like the term "Big girls" roflmao!!!!
great catch and they sure are sum big ol suzy's!!!!
E.J. does not care for that either I'm sure


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

more photos


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Awesome trip guys. Rowsey is a good friend of mine and he is one heck of a grinder. Point that the fish still bite in frigid conditions........


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Noo-Noo there is definitely some brown tide down there in baffin. The north winds have been pushing the clearer water south and hopefully get to the mouth and north shoreline of baffin soon. Just hope for some more strong fronts to keep pushing the water.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Awesome!

However, if you guys only knew that Rowsey has his guys catch the same fish over & over. Didn't you see (or trip over?) that underwater fence?

Good job to all. [Rowsey, you just stay up there where you are. My fence is already taken lol.]


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Way to go. Nice catch!! Hope y'all were warm enough.


----------



## specksorreds (Aug 24, 2005)

*McTooter*

What are you doing posting at 9:28 am in the morning? Your suppose to be fishing! Did Capt. Tricia ground you from the water or does she still have you chained to the docks replacing boxes.

See you soon my friend!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome trip for you guy's. Congrats
I never had a trip like that, but it would be nice.


----------

